# A little help please!!



## jhwalker79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi my names John, i'm from Scotland new to this site and looking for a wee bit of advice, i have a working holiday visa and plan on touring the east coast or maybe farther for 3 to 6months. I travel to Sydney on the 16th Jan, i have a friend i'm staying with in Sydney for a few weeks but after that not to sure! so if anyone can help with best routes to take from there? where's best to go? what i have to see? should i trying looking for appartments or hostels? I'm going to be looking for bar work, is it easy to come across? any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks John


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi John and welcome to the forum,
The most travelled route by backpackers in Australia is Sydney to Cairns or vice versa though February is not the best time of the year to be heading too far north, it being the time of year that possibility of cyclones is highest and even without them, there can be much tropical intensity rain, perhaps some flooding and very high humidity along the northern NSW coast and in further north Queensland.
The Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast, either side of Brisbane deal with the rain better with less in way of flooding.

It'll be best suck it and see approach in that neck of the woods I'd suggest or alternately head south down around the coast to Victoria, South Australia or Tasmania.
and it'll be hot just about anywhere you go for February is peak summer time and so watch out for sunburn [skin cancer], snakes and bushfires.

Workwise and getting a bar job is what you and about ten thousand or more others could have on their mind and it's a case of sometimes being in right place at right time and also having done an RSA [responsible serving of alcohol] course for some places.

To make best use of the WHV so as to be eligible for a second if you're young enough and want to do that, why not look out for some regional specific work and you'll be more likely to find that.
Have a look through some of the other travel threads and you'll see plenty of links for accommodation and travel options.


----------

